# Wolves



## Overread (Oct 21, 2007)

Well the other day I listed down all the refrences to wolves in stories/films etc.. that I knew and posted them on another forum, hopeing to find some new ones - however I was not so fortunate. So, here is the list, and I hope that the larger population of Chrons will be able to help:

novels:
Robin Hobb's Assassin and Tawny Man Trillogies - 
Jane Lindskold's Firekeeper series - 
George R.R. Martine's A Song of Ice and Fire
Jack London's White Fang

media:
Wolf's Rain
White Fang - various productions from real life (disney) to cartoon

sort of contains wolves:
Malazan book of the fallen

Not read yet, but on the list
A Companion to Wolves by Sarah Monette; Elizabeth Bear
Wheel of time - early books
Sword of truth


----------



## Talysia (Oct 21, 2007)

Wolves feature quite a bit in David Eddings' Belgariad/Malloreon series - a couple of the main characters transform into wolves on several occasions, and there are other wolfish characters. There must be more, though, so I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you counting references to werewolves as well, Overread?


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2007)

hmm good question. I will say yes as there are possibly many fantasy werewolves who are more wolfy and man!


----------



## Pyan (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh, in that case, there's the _City Guard_ arc in the *Discworld *series by TP, and the *Harry Potter* books, for a start.....


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I added were wolves, so I'll add my only werewolf;

Bitten by Kelley Armstronge


----------



## Talysia (Oct 21, 2007)

There are a couple of werewolves in Jim Butcher's _Fool Moon, _too, if I remember correctly.  Possibly in some of his other books, too.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 21, 2007)

There's actually a book on this theme: _The Essential Guide to Werewolf Literature, _by Brian J.Frost

http://www.sfsite.com/03b/wl172.htm


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright, off the top of my head: Tara K Harper the "Wolfwalker" trilogy
                          Jane Lindskold "Through Wolf's eyes" hexology(hexology? I thought it was finished at three)
             and , for werewolves, Wen Spencer's "An alien taste" (well, not quite a were…

Historical? Rudyard Kipling "the jungle book" and Jack London's "The call of the wild" - "White Fang"? 
I'm sure I'll think of others, but it's getting late and my brain's on strike.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 21, 2007)

Michelle Paver's _Chronicles of Ancient Darkness_ has a wolf in it. The first book of the series is entitled Wolf Brother. 

If we're also doing werewolves, and also looking at films as well, then there are also _An American Werewolf in Paris_ and _An American Werewolf in London_.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 22, 2007)

_Oz, _in _Buffy...._


----------



## Delvo (Oct 22, 2007)

I remember seeing a novel titled "Wolfsbane", but don't know anything else about it.

In "The Silmarillion", Tolkien occasionally refers to wilderness areas as being dangerous places because there were, sometimes among other things, "wolves" in them. But what he means by that word in those cases might be somehow worse than what we think of as wolves: more powerful, more evil, perhaps counted among the various monsters and magical beasts such as dragons, created long ago by Morgoth (who, for those of you who only know TLotR, was Sauron's boss in the original even more ancient wars of good and evil which TLotR is merely a diminished echo of). This being before Sauron got stuck in one form permanently, he tended to take the form of a wolf himself.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 22, 2007)

And the ultimate wolf himself...._*Fenrir!



*_Fenrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 22, 2007)

Try _Brotherhood of the Wolf_, a French film of five or so years ago.


----------



## Delvo (Oct 22, 2007)

pyan said:


> And the ultimate wolf himself...._*Fenrir!*_


_*...also known as Fenris, which is the origin of the name of the White Witch's police chief in "The Chronicles of Narnia", a wolf named Fenris Ulf.*_


----------



## Mithridelle (Oct 23, 2007)

Wolves appear in some of Dennis L. McKeirnan's books.


----------



## vampress13 (Nov 2, 2007)

Call of the Wild, classic... ive read it so many times ... i cant even count.. and i NEVER reread books!


----------



## The Ace (Nov 2, 2007)

Sargeant Angua, Ankh-Morpork City Watch.


----------



## Pravuil (Dec 8, 2007)

David Clement-Davies "Fell" sequel to the "The Sight". From what I have reviewed as far it is an epic animal fantasy series. If that is your kind of thing then you should look into it. The author himself is a graduate of the highly esteemed "University of Edinburgh", where he studied english literature and history.


----------



## bruno-1012 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dennis McKiernan has them in his Mithgar cycle.

Dalavar the Wolfmage can change into one.

More correctly called the Draega, silver wolves of Adonar.

Also Bair, the Impossible Child can turn into a Draega.

Vulgs are the evil wolf-like creatures.


----------



## murphy (Dec 8, 2007)

To go back a ways, Rudyard Kipling's *The Jungle Books*. *Do Not go* by the motion pictures. The books were great.

Gordon R. Dickson's *Wolf    *Highly recommended.   He wrote this book once, was contacted by a specialist on wolves and then rewrote the book to make the wolf in the story fit the facts.

Wen Spencer's series beginning with *Alien Taste*


----------



## Overread (Dec 8, 2007)

murphy, Gordon R. Dickson's Wolf - is that the full title - a quick amazon search showed a book Wolf and Iron - is that a sequal


----------



## murphy (Dec 8, 2007)

Overread said:


> murphy, Gordon R. Dickson's Wolf - is that the full title - a quick amazon search showed a book Wolf and Iron - is that a sequal


 
It's been a while since I read it, it probably is Wolf and Iron.   As far as I know, there was no sequel.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 8, 2007)

dances' with wolves. Kevin Costner film

Isn't David gemmells first Skillgannon book called White Wolf?


----------



## nj1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just remembered LONE WOLF AND CUB. Might also have been released with another title.
Basically it's about a rogue Samuri and his kid on the run from assasins etc. Truely excellent film.


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't forget the Wolves in The Hobbit. Didn't Gandalf launch burning pine cones at them?


----------



## Erin99 (Dec 11, 2007)

You should try James Clemens's series, _The Banned and the Banished_. I believe the first book was entitled _Wit'ch Fire_. There are two shape-shifters as main characters, and one is permanently stuck as a wolf...

I enjoyed that series.


----------



## murphy (Dec 11, 2007)

If you like werewolves, try Kelley Armstrong's *Bitten*.


----------



## Aleksei (Dec 11, 2007)

Overread said:


> murphy, Gordon R. Dickson's Wolf - is that the full title - a quick amazon search showed a book Wolf and Iron - is that a sequal



Wolf might be the name of his short story that he based the book on.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't it strange how in fairy stories, or middle earth, wolves invariably got the villain's role (or Wargs, which are almost wolves) whereas now, if a wolf appears in a book he's a good guy.
They must have employed a great PR man.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 19, 2008)

Have a book called Wolf Dreams by Michael D Weaver(its actually Helen's book) currently spropping up one end of matthew's cot, and on hold for OR


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2008)

The Wolves of Willoughby Chase. Or does that not count? It has wolves in it, not Fantasy though.


----------



## Taltos (May 20, 2008)

Lets put some classic werewolves in here 
Simak "The Werewolf Principle"
Anderson "Operation Chaos" 
Zelazny "A Dark Travelling"


----------



## yngvi (May 20, 2008)

Stop all this werewolf talk.

Back to real imaginary wolves.

There was a wolf in The Dragon and the George by Gordon Dickson.  His name was Aragh and he was English (no political significance).


----------



## daisybee (May 20, 2008)

The Secret Texts Trilogy, Holly Lisle

Diplomacy of Wolves was pretty cool for the shapeshifting aspects.


----------



## The Ace (May 20, 2008)

In Eddings,' 'Belgariad,' and, 'Malloreon,' sorcerers can take any form they please, Belgarath prefers the  wolf  and teaches  this form to Garion.  Polgara also takes  it  to reassure the injured she-wolf  (actually her mother,  who was born a wolf) in the 'Malloreon.'


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 21, 2008)

Lets not forget about the wolf Gmork from The Neverending Story.


----------



## Kostmayer (May 26, 2008)

I like wolves, when I'm Prime Minister I'm reintroducing them to this country.

As for Wolves in fiction, not sure if these count as Werewolves or not, but does anyone remember The Box of Delights?

Those guys in suits who turned into wolves used to scare the crap out of me as a kid - The wolves are running!


----------



## JoanDrake (Jun 21, 2008)

*The Wolves of Paris*, by Daniel P Mannix. Historical novel based on a real pack of wolves that laid siege to Paris in the Hundred Years War. Breathless but very well researched story that gives a you-are-there view of medieval warfare, hunting and life in general. Begins with a preface that is both informative and eye-opening on wolves vs people.

*Never Cry Wolf* by Farley Mowat Regarded as _the_ definitive work on how wolves actually live in the wild by a man who lived among them. Did you know their main food is mice?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2008)

Overread said:


> sort of contains wolves:
> Malazan book of the fallen


 
Definitely contains more wolves as the series progesses - they're introduced at the end of *Memories of Ice*, are mentioned in *House of Chains*, different wolves feature in *Midnight Tides*, and then the wolves from the end of MoI are mentioned once again in *Reaper's Gale*. I'm going to put money on them featuring a lot in *Toll the Hounds*, too.

---

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned any of the wolves in the _Chronicles_ _of Narnia_. I half expected those in *The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe* to be mentioned at the very least.


----------



## murphy (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a book about wolves I've been circling and trying to decide whether I should get it. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## Overread (Jun 21, 2008)

not that 5 reviews are much to go on, but on amazon it seems to have got an average rating:
Amazon.co.uk: Promise of the Wolves (Wolf Chronicles 1): Dorothy Hearst: Books
the book sounds young adult to me and that means it might be worth a read or it might be too "simple" to get into for the older reader. I don't know its sitting on the fence I think. I might go for it once book 2 is out and if it gets a good report


----------



## Marlon (Jul 19, 2008)

It's been awhile since I read them, but Jennifer Roberson had a series about Shapechanger's and some of them I believe were wolves.


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 20, 2008)

Talysia said:


> There are a couple of werewolves in Jim Butcher's _Fool Moon, _too, if I remember correctly.  Possibly in some of his other books, too.



Not only werewolves, but actual wolves as well.

And the werewolves do show up in other stories in the series.


----------



## Redtail (Jul 20, 2008)

I love Nicholas Evans THE LOOP, its a great story about the struggle to save several wolf packs from farmers that don't want them around.  Although no SF, he is one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 20, 2008)

The Talisman by Steven King & Peter Straub - I love it when Wolfie (a wolf who wears overalls) goes to the movie theater and gets sickened by the smell of the butter sauce on the popcorn. He complains - rather loudly - that it smells like pee.

Wolfen by Whitley Strieber - has anyone but me noticed that all of his books are about some secret unknown society living amongst us that we don't know about? Now there's a man with _issues._

Finally, there is Sheba the she-wolf who lives in my hidden meadow; my mother who protects me when none other will. 

Oh, and me, of course, assuming Werewomen count. I am Atla of the moors, the last of my kind.


----------



## ironvelvet (Nov 20, 2008)

Marlon said:


> It's been awhile since I read them, but Jennifer Roberson had a series about Shapechanger's and some of them I believe were wolves.


 
The Cheysuli


----------



## shadowbox (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't read it myself, and it took me a moment to look up, but a friend of mine once told me of _The Book of Atrix Wolfe_, a Patricia McKillip novel.  Not only is he a werewolf, but he is also a wizard.  So she said.

Also The Chronicles of Ancient Darkness series by Michelle paver has a wolf named Wolf.


----------

